# [MATERIEL] Conseil baladeur MP3 Hdd 20GO Linux

## jpwalker

Salut à tous !

Bon je crois que le titre est assez explicite, je désire m'acheter un baladeur MP3 version disque dur, un modèle 20Go sera largement suffisant. Mais je me suis rendu compte que certains ne fonctionnait que sous Windaube, et vous l'aurez compris, cela ne m'intéresse pas !  :Twisted Evil: 

Voilà, je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous en possedait un, retour d'expérience, conseil, déconseil...  :Very Happy: 

PS : je sais que l'Ipod est bien, mais si il y avait une autre alternative... Pour le prix je ferais en fonction (jusqu'a 350)

Merci à vous  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

deux liens intéréssants pour toi :

http://www.vtr-hardware.com/news/n5439.html

http://akiba.sorobangeeks.com/revue_13.html

Perso je pars sur le iriver sans hésitation à ta place !

----------

## Longfield

en plus le iriver a l'air de bien passer avec Linux : en fait comme un disque USB : http://lonelymachines.org/iriver.html

ça fait 2-3 mois que je bave devant, mais bon là j'ai pas encore le financement, et les factures que j'ai reçues ces derniers temps ne sont pas pour m'encourager ... ;(

----------

## Darkael

Moi aussi je dirais iRiver, quoique que je n'ai que le petit iGP-100 (1,5 Go), donc je peux pas trop parler pour les gros calibres.

 Sinon, ils sont reconnus comme clés usb, donc pour linux c'est du tout bon.

----------

## Panuru

Possesseur d'un iRiver i-HP 120 depuis mars, je confirme qu'il y a aucun problème sous Linux avec ^^ (c'est vu comme un disque dur externe USB).

Et le balladeur  en lui même, je ne lui trouve pas de véritables défauts. Les supports Ogg Vorbis et UTF-8 sont  de gros plus  :Smile: 

Un autre lien en complément de ceux de Mac Cloud

http://clubic.com/article-16948-1-3-jukebox-mp3-nouvelle-generation-au-banc-d-essai.html

----------

## potens

mon petit frère possède un rio karma depuis qq mois, et il veut se marier avec !!! (d'après lui : "c'est de la bombe").

super longue autonomie (15h, par rapport à l'ipod...  :Smile:  )

connectique usb et rj45

libraires en gpl (elles sont en java)

ogg et mp3 (et aussi falc, si je me souvient bien)

une jolie base pour le recharger qui fait aussi port réplicator et qui s'allume bleu néon en fonction de la musique (entre autre)

300$ (au cours de l', ca fait 225)

accès super rapide au playliste auto-generées

un des meilleurs au niveau audio (bien que le son peut paraitre "plat" car il n'y a pas d'artifice dessus pour le faire mieux qu'il n'est)

malheureusement, il n'est pas utilisable comme disque externe (mais les ingénieurs planchent dessus)

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/shop/_templates/item_main_Rio.asp?model=261

NicolasLast edited by potens on Mon Nov 29, 2004 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUTortue

J'ai aussi cherché un peu en voyant ces histoire de iRiver et comme ça l'a déjà été dit il est supporté sous Nux sans problème. Voilà ce que j'ai vu pour l'iRiver H320 (c'est surment idem pour le H340 car apparement c'est le meme mais avec 40Go) :

 *http://www.ldlc.ch/critiques/PB00024015_1.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) firmware UMS parfait pour utiliser le disque directement sous XP ou linux Mandrake 10.1 sans aucun driver

 

Avant j'avais pensé iPod mais maintenant moi aussi je bave devant l'iRiver... vais devoir casser ma tirelire déjà bien vide ^^

----------

## jpwalker

Ouais merci à tous !

C'est vrai que le iRiver à l'air sympa et si il est reconnu comme un disque externe alors c'est le top !

@Panuru : J'ai regardé un peu et le tien m'intéresse beaucoup, en es-tu content ? Quelle est la qualité du son avec les ecouteurs d'origines ?

----------

## Panuru

@jpwalker: 

J'en suis suis très content. A l'époque j'avais longtemps hésité entre un iPod et ce iRiver. Si je devais faire ce choix aujourd'hui, je reprendrais sans hésiter le même, rien que la télécommande et la liberté d'utilisation  :Wink: 

Pour les écouteurs, il y a meilleur mais je m'en satisfais.

----------

## Darkael

Au passage pour ceux que ça intéresse y'a un projet de firmware open source pour les iRiver HP par l'équipe de Rockbox:

http://www.rockbox.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/IriverPort

Si ça aboutit un jour, ça pourrait être sympa, comme ce qu'ils ont fait pour les archos.

----------

## jpwalker

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Au passage pour ceux que ça intéresse y'a un projet de firmware open source pour les iRiver HP par l'équipe de Rockbox:
> 
> http://www.rockbox.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/IriverPort
> 
> Si ça aboutit un jour, ça pourrait être sympa, comme ce qu'ils ont fait pour les archos.

 

Yep  :Cool:  Ca c'est vraiment bon à savoir ! Et j'espère que ça va aboutir !

----------

## guilc

Je ++ le iHP120 / H320, étant moi meme possesseur d'un iHP120, je ne peux lui faire aucun reproches : support nickel sous linux (UMS), boitier en magnésium très robuste, très bonne finition, support de plus de formats que l'iPod, batterie de qualité (je l'ai depuis noel dernier, utilisation relativement intensive, notamment 8h/jour pendant 3 mois cet été (stage en entreprise  :Mr. Green: ), et j'ai toujours mon autonomie max, alors meme que l'iPod a connu de GROS problemes de batterie), enfin bref, un EXCELLENT produit très souple d'utilisation...

Ah, un autre point : bien qu'étant très joli, l'iPod a un défaut : j'en ai vu un pendant mon stage cet été, le boitier blanc soufrait d'une usure étrange, avec pas mal de rayures du plus mauvais effet, et le blanc m'a semblé assez salissant.... Enfin, bref, il est peut-etre beau neuf, mais il ne m'attire pas franchemetn autant pour ça que ses problemes de batteries, ou sa fermeture niveau codecs/utilisation (pas d'UMS)... Autant de défauts a tourner a l'avantage de l'iRiver  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je ++ le iHP120 / H320, étant moi meme possesseur d'un iHP120, je ne peux lui faire aucun reproches : support nickel sous linux (UMS), boitier en magnésium très robuste, très bonne finition, support de plus de formats que l'iPod, batterie de qualité (je l'ai depuis noel dernier, utilisation relativement intensive, notamment 8h/jour pendant 3 mois cet été (stage en entreprise ), et j'ai toujours mon autonomie max, alors meme que l'iPod a connu de GROS problemes de batterie), enfin bref, un EXCELLENT produit très souple d'utilisation...
> 
> Ah, un autre point : bien qu'étant très joli, l'iPod a un défaut : j'en ai vu un pendant mon stage cet été, le boitier blanc soufrait d'une usure étrange, avec pas mal de rayures du plus mauvais effet, et le blanc m'a semblé assez salissant.... Enfin, bref, il est peut-etre beau neuf, mais il ne m'attire pas franchemetn autant pour ça que ses problemes de batteries, ou sa fermeture niveau codecs/utilisation (pas d'UMS)... Autant de défauts a tourner a l'avantage de l'iRiver 

 

M'en fout d'abord  :Wink: , l'ipod moi je le trouve parfait pour mon usage, pas de problèmes de batterie en 8 mois d'utilisation intensive aussi (entre stage et coding..) ma batterie tient 8h, je trouve que j'ai un très bon son et le jour où j'en ai marre de pas pouvoir écouter des ogg (pas pour l'instant car je n'en ai pas) et bien je foutrai linux et mplayer d'abord et comme ça je m'en foutrai na (parce que c'est bien d'avoir un proc ARM et un DSP couplé, surtout quand gcc supporte les ARM  :Laughing:  ).

http://ipodlinux.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Jean-Francois

Je possède un H320 depuis quelques semaines, c'est mon cadeau de Noël  :Laughing:  . Il est bien UMS ce qui fait qu'il est reconnu parfaitement sous Linux comme sous MacOS ou Windows.

Un truc sympa pour les linuxiens : iripdb, qui fait l'indexation des fichiers à partir des tags (il est dans portage). Il marche mieux que l'outil windows fourni par iRiver...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Au niveau qualité générale de fabrication et fonctionnement en baladeur c'est tout bon.

Mais tout n'est pas rose.

Pas de playlist à la volée, impossible d'éditer ou de modifier une playlist sur le lecteur, l'affichage des photos est bugué (si elles contiennent des info dans les en-tête, comme c'est couramment le cas avec les appareil photos numérique, elles ne sont pas affichées en plein écran).

L'USB on-to-go est lui aussi très aléatoire. Il ne fonctionne pas avec tous les périphériques UMS.

Sinon, depuis peu (firmware 1.20) il peut aussi lire des vidéos à 10fps en 220x176. Ca marche (je l'ai vérifié) mais franchement c'est un truc valable uniquement pour la frime...

Enfin, un gros plus, de mon point de vue, est le chargement via l'USB, même s'il est environ 2 fois plus lent qu'avec l'adaptateur secteur. 

Pour info, j'avais hésité avec des Archos (Gmini420 et AV320) lors de mon achat (eux aussi sont UMS). L'H320 est moins tape à l'oeil, a une meilleure autonomie, la radio, une housse, ...

Il y a pas mal d'info sur les baladeurs à glaner ici : http://www.generationmp3.com/forum/

----------

## jpwalker

Oooh !! Ben ça fait plaisir ! Merci pour tous ces commentaires  :Very Happy: 

Je vois que l'iRiver est une bête, donc mon choix va se diriger vers celui-ci. Quelqu'un l'aurais testé dans des conditions un peu hard ? Car je l'achete principalement pour qu'il m'accompagne sur les pistes, donc froid...

PS : mon blouzon est équipé d'une poche spéciale.

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Car je l'achete principalement pour qu'il m'accompagne sur les pistes, donc froid...
> 
> 

 

<OFF> ca dit quoi la neige en ce moment autour d'annecy ? y'a les spatules qui commencent à me démanger ... </OFF>

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   Car je l'achete principalement pour qu'il m'accompagne sur les pistes, donc froid...
> 
>  
> 
> <OFF> ca dit quoi la neige en ce moment autour d'annecy ? y'a les spatules qui commencent à me démanger ... </OFF>

 

Il "mélangeait" chez moi (1000 metres) ce matin quand je suis partit au boulot ....

----------

## Pachacamac

Ma soeur à un ipod que je lui pique de temps en temps. Je trouve ces petits engins vraiment sympa ! 

Je pense en acheter un cet été le temps que les finances remontent. 

Bah oué quoi un étudiant ca bosse 2mois et depense le reste du temps  :Smile: 

----------

## Tassou

+1 pour apple ... sans commentaire supplementaire, ce serait superflu  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Tassou wrote:*   

> +1 pour apple ... sans commentaire supplementaire, ce serait superflu 

 

oui c'est un beau jouet, mais -1 car pas de ogg ! (ils pouraient le faire, vu le temps qu'il existe et qu'ils en ont sortit des nouveaux dernierement !)

----------

## guilc

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oui c'est un beau jouet, mais -1 car pas de ogg ! (ils pouraient le faire, vu le temps qu'il existe et qu'ils en ont sortit des nouveaux dernierement !)

 

Bah oui, ils "pourraient", mais ce n'est clairement pas dans l'optique de leur politique commerciale, qui serait plutot de fermer le produit par un support essentiellement iTunes et non standardisé....

----------

## Tassou

hélas vous avez tous les deux raison, c'est le hic.  d'ailleurs, sans vouloir lancer de polémique, apple me surprend toujours de par sa politique. Je ne vois pas très bien sur quelle chaise ils sont assis parfois   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Juste pour ajouter que moi aussi j'ai un iriver et les collègues au boulot qui ne connaissaient pas et ne juraient que par le matraquage médiatique de l'Ipod maintenant me demande tous des conseils pour leur achat de Noël.

Donc déjà l'iriver iHP120 il déchire, y a rien à lui reproche, le seul défaut que je lui trouce, c'est le gapless qui n'est pas au point et qu'on attend toujours, mais bon l'ipod ne fait pas mieux.

Pour le reste l'iriver n'a aucun défauts, n'ayons pas peur des mots.

La série H300 est plus sympa, mais le gros défaut pour moi c'est la télécommande sans écran LCD qui l'hiver n'est pas pratique du tout car quand on met le baladeur dans la poche du blouson c'est plus délicat pour naviguer  :Smile:  Mais l'été je me sers pas de la télécommande  :Smile: 

Enfin bon je sais pas mais vu le prix de l'iriver qui est dans ton budget franchement y a pas photo, c'est du tout bon, du beau, du solide, du performant, fourni avec tous les accessoires nécessaires, enfin bon un vrai plaisir !

----------

## jpwalker

Eh ben ! Ca fait plaisir ! Autant de réponse...

Bon il est clair que l'iRiver est de loin le mieux, j'ai fait le tour du Net pour trouver des comparatifs, et je crois que l'iRiver est en passe de devenir le nouveau IPod (en mieux apparament). Personne ne l'a testé en faisant du sport ? Personne ne l'a fait tomber (oui, ça peux parraître bizzare, mais si y a des echos...) ?

----------

## Panuru

Fait tomber une fois dans le bus, de pas très haut (une 50aine de cm) et pas en lecture. Bref pas un crashtest suffisant pour vérifier la solidité   :Wink: 

Si tu as peur des chocs et des chutes, cette accessoire là pourrait t'interesser (même si c'est pas donné  :Sad:  ) => http://www.iskin.com/iriver.html

----------

## jpwalker

 *Panuru wrote:*   

> Fait tomber une fois dans le bus, de pas très haut (une 50aine de cm) et pas en lecture. Bref pas un crashtest suffisant pour vérifier la solidité  
> 
> Si tu as peur des chocs et des chutes, cette accessoire là pourrait t'interesser (même si c'est pas donné  ) => http://www.iskin.com/iriver.html

 

Merci Panaru ! C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait, bon ça va faire un peu chère, mais vaut mieux ça que de balancer le prix du player par la fenêtre !

Merci à tous !

----------

## Darkael

Je sais pas pour les iHP, mais en tout cas mon iGP100 a une excellente resistance à la torture: il a plusieurs fois été jeté, secoué, écrasé ... il a plein de rayures mais il fonctionne toujours aussi bien, il est génial! Rien à voir avec mon ancien Archos qui ne m'a pas resisté longtemps.

 Pour les iHP à mon avis ils doivent être aussi resistants. A vérifier.

----------

## xr31Daisy

Pod, du plus et du moins : j'ai le mien depuis 1 an, modèle 20Go, 3ème génération.

1. La gestion de la connexion Firewire sous Linux est un chouïa bizarre, faut décharger le module sbp2 pour déconnecter complètement l'iPod.

Et l'usb n'est qu'en option.

2. Niveau batterie, c'est pas terrible, et au bout d'un an, il me semble que ça s'est un peu dégradé.

3. les accessoires ne sont pas terrible : la télécommande est super pratique, mais je suis en train d'achever la deuxième. 6 mois de durée de vie pour une télécommande, c'est pas génial.

4. Mon ipod lui même n'a pas une seule rayure et marche très bien.

5. L'interface de la bête est un vraie bonheur.

6. Après avoir changé les écouteurs, j'ai un volume et une qualité de son super.

7. Pour mettre à jour le firmware, c'était apparemment forcément sous Windows ( heureusement, j'ai des collègues qui ont un iPod eux aussi et qui ont tout installé au boulot  :Smile:   )

Quand j'ai acheté mon ipod, il cumulait à la fois une grande capacité et une petite taille. Juste avant, j'avais un Archos jukebox recorder 6GO, dont j'appréciais l'autonomie, mais qui au bout de 1,5 an d'utilisation était en train de tomber en pièces, et qui était gros et lourd. Sans compter les nombreux bugs. Mais Archos était en amélioration au fur et à mesure des versions ... 

Conclusion : Tant que mon iPod marche, je le garde. Mais je garde un oeil attentif sur ce qui se fait, et je ne le conseillerais pas forcément à tout le monde, encore moins à un pur Linuxien.

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, petite annonce, ...

possedant un IMP-550, et de ce fait, connaissant la qualité des iriver, je viens de commander mon cadeau de nowel !!

un H140 (anciennement IHP-140) :Very Happy: 

Joyeux nowel moi !!!!!

----------

## jpwalker

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bon, petite annonce, ...
> 
> possedant un IMP-550, et de ce fait, connaissant la qualité des iriver, je viens de commander mon cadeau de nowel !!
> 
> un H140 (anciennement IHP-140)
> ...

 

Félicitaion kernel_sensei !! Voilà un bien beau cadeau  :Very Happy:  Pour ma part je vais devoir attendre quelques semaines (forfait saison a acheter avant - plus cher que l'iRiver  :Mad:  ).

Merci à tous encore !!

----------

## pititjo

Personne n'a entendu parler du iaudio (mes parent veulent pas m'offrir un iriver qu'ils trouvent trop moche   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ?

De se que j'ai vu, les dernier iaudio lisent le mp3, le wav, le wma et le ogg vorbis ; sur tous les modèles présenté sur le site, 2 serais supporté sous linux   et je me demandais pourquoi les autres ne l'était pas s'il ne s'agissait que d'un péripférique mass storage...

Quelqu'un à un peu d'expérience avec la jolie bête ? Je me ferais bien offrir un M3 moi   :Razz: 

http://eng.iaudio.com/

----------

